# VPN providers (uk)



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Are there any recommendations as am looking to move out in September. Also have apple tv

Thanks!


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

blazeaway said:


> Are there any recommendations as am looking to move out in September. Also have apple tv
> 
> Thanks!


Ditto - Apple TV work in Dubai?


----------



## neontiger (Jun 14, 2012)

I downloaded HMA Pro before leaving the UK, and it works a treat. Allows me to access iPlayer and all other blocked sites. Costs about 25 quid for 6 months


----------



## surman (Sep 28, 2008)

toneson said:


> Ditto - Apple TV work in Dubai?


Witopia works well. A choice of servers in many countries, and generally good speed. $US 60 a year. I use mainly for watching UK and US TV.
(I don't know about Apple TV.)


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

overplay.net works well


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

can you download any of those here, or do you need to download outside the country?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You usually cant go to most of the sites directly. 

downloads.com is always a great site for all download needs...


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

The more paranoid among us believe the walls have ears, and The Man is always on the lookout for more you-know-whats to block, as some you-know-whats are over here.

If you install it over there it should work fine over here regardless.

:spy:


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Apple TV works fine for me using US iTunes account, so I assume it will as well using UK iTunes account.

Apple TV is our main source of entertainment (i.e. movie/TV show purchase/rental) much more than satellite (for sports, news, cartoon).

There are certain apps unavailable (i.e. NFL Game Pass, for example) if using US iTunes account and only accessible with a non-US account.

Also need a *PN service to mask location from providers like NetFlix and HuluPlus in order to work.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Please read the sticky "VPN's" on the Dubai forum main page


----------

